# who usually wants children more the woman or the man?



## h20 (Mar 9, 2009)

My wife doesn't want babies... I've never been all gun-ho about lets have a kid...

Just wanted to know if either person typically wants children more?


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

In our marriage, my husband wants more kids(we have one), but I'm not sure about having anymore...I'm kind of leaning toward sticking with the sweet little one we have now. 

I'm interested to see how others respond, though!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife is from a large family and wanted numerous children. I neither objected nor pushed for it. I have one sib but I tend to tell people my sister is an only child. I have no imperative to 'continue my name' albeit it turns out all our children are sons. In any case, I think that knowing what we know now, we would have both opted to start our family earlier.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the more financially savvy person will always want fewer kids--those little urchins are expensive!  

I think men usually fall into that category, since stereotypically they are the ones generating the majority of income to support the family. 

Again it depends though; some women just don't want to morph into full-on mommy mode with tons of young kids. Others might want more kids later on if they miss the baby stages.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I would tend to think that women tend to want kids more. We get most of the pressure from society.
My husband and I only need each other. I am a proud auntie, but I have no desire to have children. I tend to be quiet about this in real life, because people jump down my throat.
I'm glad that he can get a vasectomy, since tying tubes is apparently harder to recover from. I'm waiting for the day my husband's semen has no sperm in it. Until then, it's popping Tri Cyclen at 9:30 PM eastern. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

lime said:


> I think the more financially savvy person will always want fewer kids--those little urchins are expensive!
> 
> I think men usually fall into that category, since stereotypically they are the ones generating the majority of income to support the family.
> 
> Again it depends though; some women just don't want to morph into full-on mommy mode with tons of young kids. Others might want more kids later on if they miss the baby stages.


My husband could care less about the money issue...kids aren't really very expensive if you do it right (ours hasn't been) and he's a hopeless optimist 

Me, on the other hand. I'm just not sure I can physically and emotionally survive another pregnancy. The thought terrifies me. I had a really hard time with our first one. Now if he could carry the baby and deliver it instead, sure I'd be up for more!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

We always wanted children. We never talked about how many. They just sort of happened.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I was an only child and hated the fact my parents did this to me, I grew up feeling jealous of my friends who had sisters & brothers. I always knew I wanted children and especially a dear daughter.

Husband was up for anything my heart desired. He is a great man & Father. We originally planned on 3, but still no girl, so I wanted to try again, got another boy. I was a little depressed so went for #5, I cried at the sonogram when I heard finally - a girl! Then tried one last time to give her a sister (since I never had one) and got another boy! We're done!

Sometimes they terribly get on my nerves, but I LOVE having a big rambunctious family, with all the chaos that ensues.


----------



## daison (Mar 3, 2011)

My husband is an only child who had no preference whatsoever on not only whether we had kids or not, but how many if we did. I wanted a large family with the kids close together (I only have one sibling but we're 10 months apart). I had my daughter and loved her so much I decided I was done. Then unexpectedly got pregnant again - we're laid back people so it's not a big deal, it's all in God's hands. We haven't discussed anything for the future - we'll take it as it comes.


----------



## MarriedMan09 (Jul 2, 2010)

Women generally want them more.

My wife and I have one child but I can remember talking to here before we got married and both of us agreeing that we would wait two years. 3 months after we where married she got the baby urge bad. We had some pretty heated arguments at the time. Mine point being once we had kids this phase (no kids) is gone forever.

No we have a child see can see what I was talking about and I can see how wonderful kids are and know why she wanted one so bad.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

When my husband and I got married he wanted 3 kids and I wasn't sure I wanted any. I finally came around to the idea so we had one. He pushed for another (close together I should add). I secretly prayed that it would take a while for me to get pregnant but nope happened right away. After 2 I started liking this whole mom thing so I wanted another and then he wasn't so sure. LOL!! My third was a surprise and while he was shocked he now says he can't imagine life without her.

Long story short is HE wanted the kids more than I did. We started late because of it. Had my first at age 34 and my last at 39.


----------

